# Image Dynamics XS65 My Impressions



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I have had these for about two weeks now and I feel I can now give a review on these. I have used several different pieces of equipment in my cars over the years from low end equipment to higher end like Dyn Audio. 

These components are installed in a 2009 Honda Civic SI sedan. Midbass are in deadened and sealed doors and the tweeters are installed in the kick panels off axis (firing straight across the car). HU is an Eclipse CD7000 and powering them is/was a JL HD 900/5. Bringing in the low end is a brand new ID Max12v4!

When I took them out of the box the build quality really got my attention. They just scream quality. I wanted to use the passive crossovers first and bridge the amp to send them 150 watts however, after all the adjustments I made I felt like they needed to be run active for one reason. The midbass needs a lowpass. At least in my setup it does. 

Once dialed in with 100 watts to each midbass and tweeter, mid HP 80hz @24db, mid LP 1.6khz @6db and the tweeter HP 3.15khz @12db. It took a little eq work to get these where I wanted them but man oh man, these babies sound FANTASTIC!!! I want to note too that I noticed they do have a small break in period. It isn't long but they did change a big (mids & tweets) over about 8 hours of play.

The midbass is quick, punchy, and very accurate with a crap ton of impact. For all the post i've read where people said these lack in midbass are crazy. They in no way lack midbass. midrange detail is very fun to listen to and really brings the music to life. Im also quite impressed with the tweeter. It is detailed and smooth with equal amount of fun as the mids. Even with the tweeters in my kick panels the stage is very big and high. These speakers really sound much bigger than they are. Imaging was very easy to dial in with these. I can hear the distinct difference in the different drum heads being hit with nice full body sound. The tap of the fingers on the body of an acoustic guitar sounds like it's in your car. Very Natural sound!!! If you listen to rock or metal and love that crunchy distorted guitar sound...listen to it through these...I dare you.  Finger plucks on "Keith Don't Go" are realistic and as my friend said, you can feel it in your chest. The vibration of the string isn't cut short or muted, it's there as it should be. 

The biggest thing that stands out with these speakers that i didn't have before, (at least to me) was the incredible snap of the snare drum. I sent a text to my buddies last week asking them who put the snare drum in my car, but apparently Image Dynamics did.  

I could go on and on about how great these are. I just don't have anything bad to say. They don't really dig below 80hz very well but that's what the sub is for right??? Like someone has said before, they are a true MIDBASS driver and they do it well. I did like the midbass a tad better with the 150 watts I had to them passive just because they had a tad more impact. So, how do I fix that? I have a JL HD 600/4 heading my way! perfect. As soon as I get the new amps and get them installed I'll update how the extra power effected them.

All in all, I am really enjoying the XS65 component set. This review simply does not do them justice. 

Most importantly I want to thank Hi Def Mobile Audio and Jerry (Niebur3) where I purchased these from. Another quality experience with his business. Oh yeah, and the ID MAX12 is pretty awesome too!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!

Do you mind sharing what other brands and models you used before, or what other components you listened or compared these to before you purchased these.

Will these be similar or better compared to the JBL's P660's?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

glad you are liking them. very good review too. that is pretty much how I feel about them too. very highly dynamic and snappy midbass.

as for the passive, you dont have to use it on the midbass at all. its merely a passthru. you can either run active on the midbass and use the passive for the tweeter or just let the midbass roll off naturally on the top end.

if you need more rolloff for the midbass top end, add a .31 mH coil for a 2000hz 6db filter in series with the woofer.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

well minibar im running them active now so it's all good. I didn't like the midbass without a low pass filter on them. 

Alrojoca: I haven't listend to the p660's but I did own the ms62's for a while. Ive also owned dyn audio, rainbow, and honestly too many to remember right now. I like them better than the Jbl's and I am a jbl fan. It's really hard to compare them to the dyn's because there are so many things the dyns do oh so well. I will say that I like them as much as the dyn's but in different ways. and my setup is different as well so it's hard to compare really. For now it's the best setup i have had in MY car. 

So, all in all, with the exception of the dyn's I like them better than anything else I have tried in my car. Hope that helps. They really are worth the money!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts!
> 
> Do you mind sharing what other brands and models you used before, or what other components you listened or compared these to before you purchased these.
> 
> Will these be similar or better compared to the JBL's P660's?


The two are competly different sound wise. The midbass on the p660s is better down low and not as efficient as the IDs are. But not as detailed. The cxs's on the other hand is a better comparison to the jbl's and the ids still when either way.
so....what I'm saying is go with the ID's.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought these were the CTX ones, sorry for the confusion. These have to be really good congratulations on your purchase I am glad you are enjoying them. 

Will these be in the same league as the Hertz HSK's?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I have owned the Hertz HSK's and to be honest. I couldn't get them out of my car fast enough. I tried and tried to get them to sound the way I wanted and just couldn't. The ID XS65 set is in my opinion many times better than the HSK set.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Have the same car, and also had this set in the same locations (had mids in the doors and the tweets in the kicks also). Nice review and consistent with my impressions. Curious if you notice any rainbowing?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. Absolutely none. Everything is above the dash.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

kizz said:


> I have owned the Hertz HSK's and to be honest. I couldn't get them out of my car fast enough. I tried and tried to get them to sound the way I wanted and just couldn't. The ID XS65 set is in my opinion many times better than the HSK set.


How long ago did you have the HSK's? Did they have the HT25 all black tweeters , black/sliver or were they the most recent ones with the HT28's?

What things did you hate about them?

Sorry to get off topic just trying to get more details to make a fair comparison


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

to be honest I can't remember which tweeters I had. It's been a few years so It may have been the 25's. 

Things I didn't like and couldn't fix: Ear piercing sibilance. It was quite annoying and no amount of eq or reduced power fixed this.

Vocals were for lack of better words rough and shouty? I don't know how to explain it but they just weren't smooth. Those were my only two gripes about them but those two things just weren't tolerable for me. 

This isn't to say that the xs65's don't have their faults. Like I said I really feel like the midbass must have a lp filter, at least in my setup. however once I figured out crossover points I am extremely extremely happy with them. They are very true to the recording so if you have a weak link in your setup it will bring out the flaws. for example, a bad recording will sound well like a bad recording. It doesn't mask anything. In Fiona Apple's "Slow Like Honey," there are times when it sounds like her voice cracks or the microphone has some static or something. Almost like a record on a turn table and you can clearly hear it on these.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Great information thanks!


I also had similar issues with some cheaper Hertz although the newest high end models have many fans.

Maybe similiar or in the range of the HAT Unity or Clarus?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive heard HAT on a sound board. Can't say how they will sound in a car. I just know Im really happy with what I have. Do you have somewhere you can audition speakers?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting all the info, including details of SQ and list of other good models used before.

I was looking at the HSK,s or some of the HAT or go cheap with the JBL'S. I know of no HAT distributor in my area, I will have to find one to go and listen to both sets if I can find an ID dealer, then go from there.

This is a good new option for me. My issue is that the tweeters will need to go in the window sail panel or on the dash.

can you post a pick of your kick panel tweeter placement, I know the location is the key for better sound, I do not have TA but I will have an HU that will have that.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks for posting all the info, including details of SQ and list of other good models used before.
> 
> I was looking at the HSK,s or some of the HAT or go cheap with the JBL'S. I know of no HAT distributor in my area, I will have to find one to go and listen to both sets if I can find an ID dealer, then go from there.
> 
> ...


the tweeters should fit your sail panel. A old co worker put them in the sail no problem. He made small pods. only using kitty hair. no fiberglass needed for tweets


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are the only pictures I have


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

kizz said:


> Here are the only pictures I have


Thanks, will that be near the floor at knee or shin level, sorry it's hard to get an idea for my case I was hoping to see a shot of the door and be able to see both drivers mounted.

I assume these tweeters will work better off axis? If I put them in the window sail panel.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

They are probably about 6 inches or so up from the floor. just below the hood release. I never tried them on axis so I can't say they work better one way or the other but they seem to work just fine off axis


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok fellas, I said I would write an update after I put more power to my system. Well, here it is.

150 watts to each midbass and tweeter and 1200 to the ID MAX 12. 

The extra power really made a nice difference. My system was clean at loud volumes before but it's even cleaner at even louder volumes now. The midbass really like the extra power. They dig well and straight up boogie!!! I didn't notice as big of a difference with over double the power to my sub as I thought I would but it is louder and does hit harder. 

Overall the extra power was worth it to me. Dynamics are better, midbass plays lower louder with more impact, overall system is cleaner at high volumes. Even though these are efficient speakers the power was still beneficial. I'm glad I went this route!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are these a dual voice coil mid? There are two places for terminals on the basket. I would love to run the amp at 2 ohms!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Are these a dual voice coil mid? There are two places for terminals on the basket. I would love to run the amp at 2 ohms!


no they are not, they are 4ohm.

the second connector on the basket doesnt actually have any wires on it. It is there so you can make the comp set a coax.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I heard this car when we were still dialing it in and I was VERY impressed with these speakers. Now with the increase in power, Iam eager to hear it again....it was great before, 
Iam sure it's wonderful now!
Good review bro!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

It is wonderful.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

any updates? I have those xs65 in a box waiting to be connected as midbass drivers just to help the focal krx3... some people said it is going to disturb the consistency of the audio image scenario! heh not worried at all but I wanted to know tour opinion.. if they really shine for the price . or they are mid standard quality.. compared to focal krx3.... if I install this xs65 I'm going to use the focal midRange more attenuated... I'm using the xs65 tweeters since one month ago


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't have any experience with focal speakers so I really can't say. Sorry but im not much help in this situation. I have also never ran dual midbass so I am no help there either.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

kizz said:


> I don't have any experience with focal speakers so I really can't say. Sorry but im not much help in this situation. I have also never ran dual midbass so I am no help there either.


I didn't like how your words sounded.. "I never used dual midbass" the dual sounds like it's going to be bad for the other mids! but I'm gonna try it....


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Since Price has been the main reason not to go with this model, I wonder how the Image Dynamics CXS64 v.2 copares, the only difference in specs seems to be the sensitivity and some materials on the mid driver, same tweeter, same frequency response.

Any thoughts! perhaps this CX64 v.2 is the older model


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

I have and tested both... xs65 has more volumen, at same power level but sounds similar both...


----------



## justb1aze (Apr 10, 2011)

Stumbled across this and glad to see most enjoy their XS65s. I've had them brand new sitting in a box for almost 3 years now. Never got around to installing them. Anyways, any recommendations on what amp I can hook up to em? I was thinking of maybe an Audioque 120.4 since I already have a Audioque 2200.1 powering 2 idMAX 10's. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

They will work on anything from 15 - 150 watts. I ran mine on hu power for about a year

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## justb1aze (Apr 10, 2011)

minbari said:


> They will work on anything from 15 - 150 watts. I ran mine on hu power for about a year
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


Good to know. Thanks a lot!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

optimum power input to the mids crossed at 73hz -18db slope is 95 watts. ran active they come alive. the tweeters are solid on 20 watts crossed to 2300hz -18db slope


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I really want to compare these head to head with the Alpine 17PROs... hmmph.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

DonH said:


> optimum power input to the mids crossed at 73hz -18db slope is 95 watts. ran active they come alive. the tweeters are solid on 20 watts crossed to 2300hz -18db slope


They can be crossed that low? I have mine crossed at 3200 at a 24db slope. I thought 3.2k was the lowest? Sounds like I should play with them tomorrow


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

With only 20watts, ya. 

I know people that have them crossed 2500 @ 24db.

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm. I have 175 on tap. I think I'll just leave it alone


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

minbari said:


> With only 20watts, ya.
> 
> I know people that have them crossed 2500 @ 24db.
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


i have the tweeters playing from 4900khz to 12000... any thoughts? advises,, i set the xover from helix dsp at 32db.... should I run those pasive? cause im not using the xovers right now,,,, i think if i use those from 2500 i can hear midrange frequencies playing


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

file audio said:


> i have the tweeters playing from 4900khz to 12000... any thoughts? advises,, i set the xover from helix dsp at 32db.... should I run those pasive? cause im not using the xovers right now,,,, i think if i use those from 2500 i can hear midrange frequencies playing


I am not saying you have, just that they are capable. it depends on the rest of your setup. yes, at 2500, you would have some midrange in the tweeter, if you are running a 2-way front with 6.5" midbasses, this is not a bad thing. 6.5" speaker will not play much above 3khz realistically and it beams at 2khz.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

minbari said:


> I am not saying you have, just that they are capable. it depends on the rest of your setup. yes, at 2500, you would have some midrange in the tweeter, if you are running a 2-way front with 6.5" midbasses, this is not a bad thing. 6.5" speaker will not play much above 3khz realistically and it beams at 2khz.


ok you are totally right, as my system is 3way and I have the focal midrange ihave the xover point higher...

and for the guy asking about xs65 and cx diferences are paper cone Some claim itvid better xs and a different material on cx that looks nicer bigger magnet too but less power


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

file audio said:


> ok you are totally right, as my system is 3way and I have the focal midrange ihave the xover point higher...
> 
> and for the guy asking about xs65 and cx diferences are paper cone Some claim itvid better xs and a different material on *cx that looks nicer bigger magnet* too but less power


dont forget the cxs is a strontium magnet whereas the xs series is neodymium. The magnet is going to be smaller with neo.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

file audio said:


> ok you are totally right, as my system is 3way and I have the focal midrange ihave the xover point higher...
> 
> and for the guy asking about xs65 and cx diferences are paper cone Some claim itvid better xs and a different material on cx that looks nicer bigger magnet too but less power


different spider also. Gauss measurements show the XS magnet to be much more powerful with a smaller weight, as it was designed for that.

and yes the xs tweeters can be crossed that low. its not a bad thing either in a 2-way setup. obviously a 3 way setup would require a higher crossover setting depending on the mid used.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The tweeters for these speakers can be purchased separately for $100.00 but no xover.

What capacitor rating should be used for any tweeters running active and just for protection in case of mistakes that could fry the tweeters?

I have a set of Hertz DSK's, with separate xovers per driver and I could use the mids to go with these tweeters, the DSK's tweeters simply sound extremely harsh and sound worse driven with a power amp and even driven with the HU can give headaches but do sound better than with an amp.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

for just protection, I would use a cap that is about 1 octave below the setpoint.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Whats your opinion on xs65 tweeters? Any good? What are the best option for good TW for SQ. ? At a good price not berilium


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Xs28 is a very nice sounding tweeter. Not too bright and can be played low enough to be very versatile. 

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Any links or sources for choosing a cap? or at least the the aprox value needed, it could be universal since once going below a value pretty much it can be used with any tweeter in an active set up.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/crosscalc.asp#ccc

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

I have te xs65 tweeters. I installed those today active ... those will sound better with te ID xovers? Pasive? Or go active ..any advises ...? justa like yo said I NoTICED they Can play low as midrange...


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

any jelou here?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

If you use the passive at 2800, 12db/oct or the same active, it would sound the same

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------



## jeeperbrad (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder how these compare to the xs 57 or xs69?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Have only ever heard the X65, but I understand the X57 sounds very much the same and the X69 has a bit more midbass, being a 6x9 it has the cone area of an 8"


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I had the xs 6x9 set and absolutely love the midwoofer especially since my car has stock 6x9 openings. So nice and snappy and excellent mid range. 2.5k LP. Sounds like a really nice 8" pro driver. Unfortunately I also couldnt use the passives and was not a huge fan of the tweets. 

I will keep the 6x9s in my door actively crossed over with my ESB tweets. Very happy with that combo.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ive got the xs69s as 'rear fill' LOL ..it aint rear fill and I'm contemplating moving them to the front or toning them down as they're taking away from the front stage..


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Bring them up front. Theyre really nice drivers.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

tyroneshoes said:


> Bring them up front. Theyre really nice drivers.


Im torn, I have Morels up front and working on the 3 way setup.

Id rather have them then not...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok. if your stock openings are 6x9s try just popping in the woofers. I had the morel elate as well. Id run these woofers over the morels any time. In fact, the xs69 and the mt23 is a great team. All you would need.

and do you really need these for rear fill? Get rid of that unless you have an ms8


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

X2 ^^^^

Much more efficient than morel too

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

tyroneshoes said:


> Ok. if your stock openings are 6x9s try just popping in the woofers. I had the morel elate as well. Id run these woofers over the morels any time. In fact, the xs69 and the mt23 is a great team. All you would need.
> 
> and do you really need these for rear fill? Get rid of that unless you have an ms8


yeah oem location is 6x9...ill think about it...a processor, yes, is in my future..bit one or a conservative minidsp..not sure yet..i gotta get my active setup in there first...thx for the experiences.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

What other tweeters have you guys matched with the xs mids?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Where do you guys think the XS65 would stand against my ID OEM's? I have been thinking about upgrading for quite some time and it seems like there are a lot of people that are happy with these.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Arent the ID oem more like the CXS series?

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

minbari said:


> Arent the ID oem more like the CXS series?
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


Not sure....They're the only ID's I ever owned. They have excellent midbass but I feel they kind of lack in the midrange.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

ou812 said:


> Not sure....They're the only ID's I ever owned. They have excellent midbass but I feel they kind of lack in the midrange.


They are about the same but the CXS has a bit more detail and reach a little higher than the OEM's.
The midbass is snappier too. 
Well all that's what I got out of the swap in my old Avenger.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

OEM and an Alpine?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

thomasluke said:


> OEM and an Alpine?


Alpine SPX REF....huge upgrade!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

thomasluke said:


> They are about the same but the CXS has a bit more detail and reach a little higher than the OEM's.
> The midbass is snappier too.
> Well all that's what I got out of the swap in my old Avenger.


That's kinda what I'm after. The higher end. The OEM's can play insanely low but I have gotten over the novelty of playing them at 63 hz. 80 has finally made friends with me and I'm much happier. I actually gave them a ton of power crossed at 50 hz and they took it fine but what is a sub for anyway? It took me a while playing with the phase and slope of my sub but 80 sounds great. The upper end of the OEM's is where I think I can find an improvement.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ou812 said:


> Alpine SPX REF....huge upgrade!


I would really compare those to the xs series. More in line in size, price and sound

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

minbari said:


> I would really compare those to the xs series. More in line in size, price and sound
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


You don't think going to the XS would be an upgrade?


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

tyroneshoes said:


> Ok. if your stock openings are 6x9s try just popping in the woofers. I had the morel elate as well. Id run these woofers over the morels any time. In fact, the xs69 and the mt23 is a great team. All you would need.
> 
> and do you really need these for rear fill? Get rid of that unless you have an ms8


so you think that the image dynamicssound better than the elates by morel? somebody has those morels and sossusnd good but mellow to me , I have the xs65 as center fill and focal krx3 as 3way so its hard to me for an opinion ... they sound very good but I would like to cheeck those as midbass too


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

kizz said:


> The biggest thing that stands out with these speakers that i didn't have before, (at least to me) was the incredible snap of the snare drum. I sent a text to my buddies last week asking them who put the snare drum in my car, but apparently Image Dynamics did.


I don't have the same exact set but this is totally true, to the point that some snares make me blink.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ou812 said:


> You don't think going to the XS would be an upgrade?


there is not huge difference between the CXS and XS series. mostly price and some of that is because of the neo. they are easier to install because of the neo too (smaller motor)

I like the IDs because of the efficiency. as others have mentioned, the snap from snare drums, and other dynamic material makes listening really fun.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ou812 said:


> You don't think going to the XS would be an upgrade?


Yes it would. Aside from the efficiency and snap, the xs have nicer midrange. Wont blow you away with the difference but rarely will a speaker will.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

file audio said:


> so you think that the image dynamicssound better than the elates by morel? somebody has those morels and sossusnd good but mellow to me , I have the xs65 as center fill and focal krx3 as 3way so its hard to me for an opinion ... they sound very good but I would like to cheeck those as midbass too


The morel mt23/22 tweeters are fantastic. Love them. The midwoofers are very average and over priced.

The tweets from the morel set and woofers from the xs would sound great together with a 2k crossover. The mids will brighten up the morel blandness which comes from the poly woofers.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

kizz said:


> What other tweeters have you guys matched with the xs mids?


My ESB 6.28, Tbi HDSS, alpine x ring radiators, mb qt25

All were a big improvement. The TBI and quarts came in second. The TBI blended very well and was super clean and can be crossed very low but lacked the very high end 12k+ response I had in the quarts and esbs. . Easy fix with eq but I just like how the ESB's sound. Had to raise the crossover a bit for the alpines, would rather stick around 2.5k.

I have a spare set of the TBIs btw.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

file audio said:


> so you think that the image dynamicssound better than the elates by morel? somebody has those morels and sossusnd good but mellow to me , I have the xs65 as center fill and focal krx3 as 3way so its hard to me for an opinion ... they sound very good but I would like to cheeck those as midbass too


Stick with the focals. Thats a great set. No need to change unless you dont like them.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

kizz said:


> ..... For now it's the best setup i have had in MY car.
> 
> So, all in all, with the exception of the dyn's I like them better than anything else I have tried in my car. Hope that helps. They really are worth the money!


I have to agree..... Just got them up and running yesterday.... pretty amazed, generally what I was looking for, and can't wait for them to loosen up a bit.

3rd set I've had in the doors in 3 months (Focal, Rockford Power), and these are what I want. 2010 Dakota 4dr....

Powering them with a PPI 900.4, passive at the moment. Adding a Marconi 6to8 shortly, and another PPI 900.4, as well as a CDT ES-02 mid/highs...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

nanohead said:


> I have to agree..... Just got them up and running yesterday.... pretty amazed, generally what I was looking for, and can't wait for them to loosen up a bit.
> 
> 3rd set I've had in the doors in 3 months (Focal, Rockford Power), and these are what I want. 2010 Dakota 4dr....
> 
> Powering them with a PPI 900.4, passive at the moment. Adding a Marconi 6to8 shortly, and another PPI 900.4, as well as a CDT ES-02 mid/highs...


Give them month or two and they will sound even better. Once the suspension loosens up, the midbass gets better

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## fireball (Oct 20, 2009)

Jumping into this discussion as I am planning out my system and will be going with a pair of ID8s for my subs, and now trying to figure out which 6.5" components to run up front.

I had a set of CDT ES-62i in my old Tundra and really liked them. Tons of mid bass and the tweeters were very nice. I like a very laid back tweeter, nothing harsh or bright. Was going to get another set of these, but it might be easier to just run all ID stuff.

Anyone have any more thoughts on how these sound or how they might compare to the CDTs? I'll have 100-125W to feed them. Will be running them passive, in a very simple system. 

Thanks!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Well the passives have a lot of options for fine tuning so it shouldn't be hard to get them to sound the way want them to sound. easy to dial down the tweeter if it's too much for you, however I don't think that will be an issue. I don't find them bright or harsh at all.


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

kizz said:


> Well the passives have a lot of options for fine tuning so it shouldn't be hard to get them to sound the way want them to sound. easy to dial down the tweeter if it's too much for you, however I don't think that will be an issue. I don't find them bright or harsh at all.


I just installed 2 sets of Image Dynamic Chameleons in my truck with a JL HD600/4 and WOW Mama it sounds freaking amazing . 


I know what you mean by your review. I know everyone says components in the rear is a waste but heck I had to put some back their as well


----------

